# Vaheguru Is Gurmantar



## kaur-1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*    "Vaheguru Gurmantar Hai…"      *​ *         Sunday 28th of August 2005        *
*         Manvir Singh Khalsa  

*​ *ਮ: 5 ॥ ਪਾਪੜਿਆ ਪਛਾੜਿ ਬਾਣੁ ਸਚਾਵਾ ਸੰਨ੍* ਕੈ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੜਾ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੁਖੁ ਨ ਥੀਵਈ ॥2॥*

 "Fifth Mehl: Take aim with the arrow of Truth, and shoot down sin. Cherish the Words of the Guru's Mantra, O Nanak, and you shall not suffer in pain. ||2||" (Ang 521, SGGS)

 Mantar is a Sanskrit word, simply meaning "incantation". Just as the fragrance is infused in the flower, and the light of the sun is hidden in the colours, similarly, the essence of the Divine Expression resulting from Super Consciousness is summed up in the Mantar.  The Akhree or the letter form of Mantar is the expression of the subtle Primal Sound, which is beyond the reach of our bodily senses and the three modes of material nature. Thus the Mantar is not an ordinary word; it's embedded with the transcendental vibratory sound that represents the Absolute Purity. 

 *ਪੰਚੇ ਸਬਦ ਵਜੇ ਮਤਿ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਅਨਹਦੁ ਵਜਿਆ ॥ ਆਨਦ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਾਮੁ ਸਭੁ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਗੋਵਿਦੁ ਗਜਿਆ ॥*
"The Panch Shabad, the Five Primal Sounds, vibrate with the Wisdom of the Guru's Teachings; by great good fortune, the Unstruck Melody resonates and resounds. I see the Lord, the Source of Bliss, everywhere; through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the Lord of the Universe is revealed." (Kaanrra, Ang 1315, SGGS)

 By chanting a Mantar we try to invoke the Pure Being who resides within. Thus, the Mantar is the Name of the Inner Being whom we are calling or want to Realise. Therefore, if chanted with concentration, intuitive understanding, determination, constancy, assiduousness and feeling, the Mantar will open a person to themselves — it will bring the person face to face with the Divine Light within.

 *ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਤੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਅਉਖਧੁ ਪੁਨਹਚਾਰੁ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰੁ ॥*
"(To dispel the sleep of attachment, for that person the Lord's Name is the) Mantar, Naam is Tantar (magic), Naam is the all-curing medicines and Naam is the act of atonement. The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is the Support of the soul and the breath of life." (Guarree, Ang 184, SGGS)  

 The Mantars for Simran (remembrance of the Lord) are usually short, containing only a few syllables. Relatively longer Mantars are impractical for chanting and meditation, thus loose their effectiveness. The shorter Mantars of fewer syllables are more effective, because they are more likely to flow better with the natural rhythm of the breathing process or 'Praans', easy to remember and more suitable for concentration and remembrance. 

 *ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਦੀਓ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ॥ ਇਹ ਆਸਰ ਪੂਰਨ ਭਏ ਕਾਮ ॥2॥*
"The True Guru has given me the Mantra of the Lord's Name. By this Support, my affairs have been resolved. ||2||" (Gaurree, Ang 196, SGGS)
*ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਅਖਰ ਦੁਇ ਭਾਖਿ ॥ ਹੋਇਗਾ ਖਸਮੁ ਤ ਲੇਇਗਾ ਰਾਖਿ ॥3॥33॥*
"Says Kabeer, chant the two letters of the Lord's Name (Baba Kabeer Ji's Mantar was 'Raam': the Gurmukhi letters 'Raaraa' plus 'Mammaa'). If He is your Lord and Master, He will protect you. ||3||33||" (Gaurree, Ang 329, SGGS)

 Guru Ji imparts self-knowledge (ਆਤਮ ਗਿਆਨ), which removes the veil of ignorance that separates us from Vaheguru. Guru Ji also gives his Sikhs the 'Gurmantar' (the Divine Name) whose unbroken chanting or meditation brings the individual mental-control and inner purity. Both of these essentials of spirituality have been provided to us by our Guru, Guru Nanak Sahib Ji. We have been blessed with the Gurbani for self-knowledge, and the Gurmantar is bestowed to us by the Guru-roop Panj Piaare and Guru Granth Sahib Ji'. 

 'Vaheguru' (also spelt 'Waheguru') is the Gurmantar for the Sikhs (invocatory formula received from the Guru) or NAAM for repetition (silently or aloud) and meditation upon the Supreme Reality.  The Gurmantar has been passed down to from the Guru to the Sikhs in initiation ceremonies (Amrit Sanchar). The Panth Sikh Rehat Maryada describes this:

 "(o) After this the five beloved ones, all together in chorus, communicating the name of Waheguru to all who have been administered the ambrosial baptism…" (Article XXIII, Chapter XIII)
*ਸਾਸ ਸਾਸ ਸਾਸ ਹੈ ਜੇਤੇ ਮੈ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮ੍*ਾਰੇ ॥ ਸਾਸੁ ਸਾਸੁ ਜਾਇ ਨਾਮੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਸੋ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਸਾਸੁ ਬਿਕਾਰੇ ॥7॥*
"With as many breaths as I have, I chant the Naam, under Guru's Instructions. Each and every breath which escapes me without the Naam, that breath is useless and corrupt. ||7||" (Nat Naraayan, Ang 980, SGGS) 

 Also in Chapter III of the Sikh Rehat Maryada under the heading of 'Meditation on Naam (Divine Substance) and Scriptures' states:

 "(1) A Sikh should wake up in the ambrosial hours (three hours before the dawn), take bath and, concentrating his/her thoughts on One Immortal Being, repeat the name 'Waheguru' (Wondrous Destroyer of darkness)."
The Gurmantar is also referred as "Beej Mantar", meaning the seed Mantar, which one should sow in the field of the mind and soul. Naam Japna (repeated utterance of Divine Creator's Name, Vaheguru) is one of the three core moral principals of Sikhi, the other two being 'Kirat Karnee' (honest labour and living) and 'Vand Chhakna' (sharing one's provisions with the needy). In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji the word "Vaheguru" (ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ) appears thirteen times and the word "Vahguru" (ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ) appears three times. Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, the Tenth Nanak, used "Vaheguru" in the invocatory formula: "Ik Ounkaar Sri Vaheguru Jee Kee Fateh", beside the traditional "Ik Ounkaar Satgur Prasaad" at the beginning of some of his compositions as well as in the Sikh salutation - *"Vaheguru Jee Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Kee Fateh".* 

As briefly mentioned, the word "Vaheguru" is made up of two word "Vaah(e)" and "Guru". "Vaah" or "Vaahe" is an ecstatic expression of awe and wonder. Therefore it is often translated as "wondrous" or "wonderful".  "Guru" derives from two words. "Gu" means darkness, and "Ru" ('Roo') means light. Therefore 'Guru' means that power, being, and presence, which dispels darkness and brings light, in other words 'Enlightener'. Cumulatively, the name implies wonder at the Divine Light eliminating spiritual darkness. It might also imply -'Hail the Lord whose Name eliminates spiritual darkness.' Thus the two constituents of Vaheguru (Vaahe+Guroo) implies the state of wondrous ecstasy and offering homage to the Divine Creator Being.

 The attitude of wonder and total submission at the sight of Divine Greatness is prominently visible in Sri Guru Nanak Ji when he recorded Gurbaani, for example:

 *ਗਗਨ ਮੈ ਥਾਲੁ ਰਵਿ ਚੰਦੁ ਦੀਪਕ ਬਨੇ ਤਾਰਿਕਾ ਮੰਡਲ ਜਨਕ ਮੋਤੀ ॥ ਧੂਪੁ ਮਲਆਨਲੋ ਪਵਣੁ ਚਵਰੋ ਕਰੇ ਸਗਲ ਬਨਰਾਇ ਫੂਲੰਤ ਜੋਤੀ ॥1॥*
"In the bowl of the sky, the sun and moon are the lamps; the stars in the constellations are the pearls. The fragrance of sandalwood is the incense, the wind is the fan, and all the vegetation are flowers in offering to You, O Luminous Lord. ||1||" (Dhanaasree, Ang 663, SGGS)
*ਕੇਤੇ ਪਵਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਵੈਸੰਤਰ ਕੇਤੇ ਕਾਨ ਮਹੇਸ ॥ ਕੇਤੇ ਬਰਮੇ ਘਾੜਤਿ ਘੜੀਅਹਿ ਰੂਪ ਰੰਗ ਕੇ ਵੇਸ ॥*
"So many winds, waters and fires; so many Krishnas and Shivas. So many Brahmas, fashioning forms of great beauty, adorned and dressed in many colours." (Ang 7, SGGS)
*ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਨਾਦ ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਵੇਦ ॥*
 "Wondrous is the sound, wondrous is the wisdom…" (Aasa Di Vaar, Ang 463, SGGS)

 Wonder and ecstasy are expressed at the cosmic order and its mystery full of Divinely appointed system. The salok mentioned above from Aasa Di Vaar concludes with: 
*ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਨੇੜੈ ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਹਾਜਰਾ ਹਜੂਰਿ ॥ ਵੇਖਿ ਵਿਡਾਣੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਬੁਝਣੁ ਪੂਰੈ ਭਾਗਿ ॥1॥*
"Wonderful is closeness, wonderful is distance. How wonderful to behold the Lord, ever-present here. Beholding His wonders, I am wonder-struck. O Nanak, those who understand this are blessed with perfect destiny. ||1|| (Aasa, Ang 464, SGGS) 
Following on Guru Ji says in the next Salokh in Aasa Di Vaar:
*ਭੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਪਵਣੁ ਵਹੈ ਸਦਵਾਉ ॥ ਭੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਚਲਹਿ ਲਖ ਦਰੀਆਉ ॥*
"In the Lord's fear, the wind and breezes ever blow. In the Lord's fear, thousands of rivers flow."
            (Aasa, Ang 464, SGGS)

 Gurbani here expresses wonder at the cosmic 'fear' under which the universe operates in obedience of the Divine Law, which the Divine Creator alone is exempt from.
In Japji Sahib, and shabads throughout Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, one prominent theme and subject is the expresses wonder at the cosmic order. In the 16th Pauree (Stanza) of Japji Sahib, it conveys wonder at the limitlessness of space:

 *ਕੇਤਾ ਤਾਣੁ ਸੁਆਲਿਹੁ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ ਕੇਤੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੌਣੁ ਕੂਤੁ ॥ਕੀਤਾ ਪਸਾਉ ਏਕੋ ਕਵਾਉ ॥ ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਲਖ ਦਰੀਆਉ ॥ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਵਣ ਕਹਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥16॥*
"...What power! What fascinating beauty! And what gifts! Who can know their extent? You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word Hundreds of thousands of rivers began to flow. How can Your Creative Potency be described? I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You. Whatever pleases You is the only good done, You, Eternal and Formless One!" ||16|| (Ang 3, SGGS) 

 The17th -19th Paurees (Stanzas) of Japji Sahib, each begin with 'Asankh' (AsMK), meaning "Countless" is uttered in the same feeling of wonder and awe.
*ਅਸੰਖ ਜਪ ਅਸੰਖ ਭਾਉ ॥ ਅਸੰਖ ਪੂਜਾ ਅਸੰਖ ਤਪ ਤਾਉ ॥*
"Countless meditations, countless loves. Countless worship services, countless austere disciplines..." (Ang 3, SGGS)

 The Divine Creative Being has been attributed with countless Names, for example, 'Allah', 'Raam', 'Kudaah', 'Guru', 'Satguru', 'Gobind', 'Raam,' 'Nirunkaar', 'Gopal'etc and so on. However Gurbaani clearly states that the Creator Being has no name and is beyond our description.  

 *ਏਕ ਜੀਹ ਗੁਣ ਕਵਨ ਬਖਾਨੈ ॥ ਸਹਸ ਫਨੀ ਸੇਖ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ ॥ ਨਵਤਨ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੈ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਇਕੁ ਗੁਣੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਹਿ ਸੰਗਾ ॥16॥*
"Even the thousand-headed serpent does not know Your limit. One may chant new names for You day and night, but even so, O God, no one can describe even one of Your Glorious Virtues. ||16||" (Maaroo, Ang 1083, SGGS)

 Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, the Tenth Nanak, says in Jaap Sahib: 
*ਤਵ ਸਰਬ ਨਾਮ ਕਥੈ ਕਵਨ ਕਰਮ ਨਾਮ ਬਰਨਤ ਸੁਮਤਿ ॥1॥*
 "No one can tell all the Names of the Lord, who is called by special Name by the wise, according to His excellences and doings. ||1||"" (P. 2, Dasam Granth)
The Fourth Nanak, Guru Raam Daas Ji says:
*ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਅਸੰਖ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਨ ਕਥਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਹਿ ॥*
"The Names of the Lord, Har, Har, are countless. The Glorious Virtues of the Lord, Har, Har, cannot be described." (Kaanrraa, Ang 1316, SGGS)

 Therefore, there is no name for Vaheguru, but instead we use Vaheguru's actions and virtues to address him and praise Him. For example 'Hari' means one who makes something blossom and brings life or greenery to nature. 'Gopal' means 'Lord of the Universe'. Similarly, "Vaheguru" means 'Wonderful Enlightener' or 'Wondrous Lord'. 'Raam' means "All-Pervading'. 'Shiv' ('Shiva') means 'embodiment of goodness' (kilAwx-srUp).  
*ਸੁਰਗ ਪਇਆਲ ਮਿਰਤ ਭੂਅ ਮੰਡਲ ਸਰਬ ਸਮਾਨੋ ਏਕੈ ਓਹੀ ॥ ਸਿਵ ਸਿਵ ਕਰਤ ਸਗਲ ਕਰ ਜੋਰਹਿ ਸਰਬ ਮਇਆ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਤੇਰੀ ਦੋਹੀ ॥1॥*
"In the heavenly paradise, in the nether regions of the underworld, on the planet earth and throughout the galaxies, the One Lord is pervading everywhere. Everyone calls upon You with their palms pressed together, saying, "Shiva, Shiva" (meaning 'the Giver of goodness and peace'). O Merciful Lord and Master, everyone cries out for Your Help. ||1||" (Gaurree, Ang 207, SGGS)
*ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਖੁ ਸਿਖੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਏਕੋ ਗੁਰ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਚਲਾਏ ॥ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਮੰਤੁ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਦੇਵੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਿਲਣੁ ਸੁਭਾਏ ॥8॥2॥9॥*
"The Guru's Sikh, and the Sikh's Guru, are one and the same; both spread the Guru's Teachings. The Mantar of Raam Naam, the Lord's Name is enshrined within the heart, O Nanak, and we merge with the Lord so easily. ||8||2||9||" (Aasa, Ang 444, SGGS)

 Gurbani is given to us so that we can attain true Spiritual Understanding. For the specific purpose of Naam Jap, Guru Nanak Sahib Ji gave us a very short and sweet, a four-syllable word 'Va-he-gu-ru' as the Gurmantar, which is to be repeated or meditated upon day and night while eating, walking, working, standing, sitting, talking, etc. 

 *ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ॥ ਮਨ ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਉਤਰੈ ਚਿੰਦ ॥*
"With each and every breath, meditate in remembrance on the Lord of the Universe, and the anxiety within your mind shall depart." (Gaurree, Ang 295, SGGS)
ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਨੇਰੈ ਹੂ ਤੇ ਨੇਰੈ ॥ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਧਿਆਇ ਗਾਇ ਗੁਨ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਦਿਨੁ ਰੈਨਿ ਸਾਝ ਸਵੇਰੈ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
* "Vaheguru is the nearest of the near. Remember Him, meditate on Him, and sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, day and night, evening and morning. ||1||Pause||" (Devgandhaaree, Ang 530, SGGS)*

 Where does this one Word of Shabad come from? Although it is mentioned throughout Guru Granth Sahib Ji in various names as discussed above, the full form of this Mantar, 'Vaheguru', was revealed by the enlightened Bhattas (Bards) in their Bani. It was also mentioned in the writings of Bhai Gurdaas Ji, the contemporary and maternal uncle of Guru Arjan Dev Ji, who also was the scriber of the 'Pothi Sahib'. 

*ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਕਵਲ ਨੈਨ, ਮਧੁਰ ਬੈਨ, ਕੋਟਿ ਸੈਨ ਸੰਗ ਸੋਭ, ਕਹਤ ਮਾ ਜਸੋਦ ਜਿਸਹਿ, ਦਹੀ ਭਾਤੁ ਖਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਦੇਖਿ ਰੂਪੁ, ਅਤਿ ਅਨੂਪੁ, ਮੋਹ ਮਹਾ ਮਗ ਭਈ, ਕਿੰਕਨੀ ਸਬਦ ਝਨਤਕਾਰ ਖੇਲੁ ਪਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਕਾਲ ਕਲਮ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਹਾਥਿ, ਕਹਹੁ ਕਉਨੁ ਮੇਟਿ ਸਕੈ, ਈਸੁ ਬੰਮ੍ਹ, ਗ੍ਹਾਨੁ ਧ੍ਹਾਨੁ ਧਰਤ ਹੀਐ ਚਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਸਤਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ, ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਹੀ, ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥1॥6॥ *
 ""Vaheguru", "Vaheguru", "Vaaheguru", "Vaahe Jee-o", Wow! Wow! O Beloved! I am a sacrifice! You are lotus-eyed, with sweet speech, exalted and embellished with millions of companions. (For me it is You who) Mother Yashoda invited and said, "O son (come), eat yoghurt and rice." Gazing upon Your supremely beautiful form, and hearing the musical sounds of Your silver bells tinkling, (Mother Yashoda) was intoxicated with delight. (O person!) Death's pen and command are in Your hands. Tell me, who can erase it? Shiva and Brahma yearn to enshrine Your spiritual wisdom in their hearts. O Vaheguru, You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. "Vaheguru", "Vaheguru", "Vaheguru", "Vaahe Jee-o". ||1||6||" (Ang 1402, SGGS)
*ਕੀਆ ਖੇਲੁ ਬਡ ਮੇਲੁ ਤਮਾਸਾ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਰਚਨਾ ॥ ਤੂ ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਗਗਨਿ ਪਯਾਲਿ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹ੍ਹਾ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਤੇ ਮੀਠੇ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਬਚਨਾ ॥ ਮਾਨਹਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾਦਿਕ ਰੁਦ੍ਰਾਦਿਕ ਕਾਲ ਕਾ ਕਾਲੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਜਚਨਾ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਪਰਮਾਰਥੁ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਖਚਨਾ ॥ ਕੀਆ ਖੇਲੁ ਬਡ ਮੇਲੁ ਤਮਾਸਾ ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਰਚਨਾ ॥3॥13॥42॥*
"You have formed and created this play, this great game; O "Vaheguru", this is all Your creation. You are pervading and permeating the water, land, skies and nether regions; Your Words are sweeter than Ambrosial Nectar. Brahmas and Shivas respect and obey You. O Death of death, Formless Lord, I beg of You. By Guru's Grace, the greatest thing is obtained, and the mind is involved with the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation. You have formed and created this play, this great game. O "Vaheguru", this is all Your making. ||3||13||42||" (Ang 1403, SGGS)
*ਸੇਵਕ ਕੈ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਭੁ ਸਦਕਾ ॥ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਕਹਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕੋਊ ਤੂ ਕਦ ਕਾ ॥ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਬਿਸਨੁ ਸਿਰੇ ਤੈ ਅਗਨਤ ਤਿਨ ਕਉ ਮੋਹੁ ਭਯਾ ਮਨ ਮਦ ਕਾ ॥ ਚਵਰਾਸੀਹ ਲਖ ਜੋਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਰਿਜਕੁ ਦੀਆ ਸਭ ਹੂ ਕਉ ਤਦ ਕਾ ॥ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੈ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਭੁ ਸਦਕਾ ॥1॥11॥*
"Your servants are totally fulfilled, throughout the ages; O "Vaheguru", it is all You, forever. O Formless Lord God, You are eternally intact; no one can say how You came into being. You created countless Brahmas and Vishnus; their minds were intoxicated with emotional attachment. You created the 8.4 million species of beings, and provide for their sustanance. Your servants are totally fulfilled, throughout the ages; O "Vaheguru", it is all You, forever. ||1||11||" (Ang 1403, SGGS)

 *Throughout Gurbani, Guru Ji instructs us to meditate and chant on the 'Guru' (referring to God), and to praise the 'Guru'. *Therefore, the Bhatts, did not reveal a new message from Guru Nanak Sahib Ji. 

 *ਅਹੰ ਤੋਰੋ ਮੁਖੁ ਜੋਰੋ ॥ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਕਰਤ ਮਨੁ ਲੋਰੋ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਪਿਆਰੋ ਮੋਰੋ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*
"Give up your ego, and turn your face to Vaheguru. Let your yearning mind call out, ""Guru, Guru"". My Beloved is the Lover of Love. ||1||Pause||" (Kaanrraa, Ang 1306, SGGS) 
*ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪਿ ਮੀਤ ਹਮਾਰੇ ॥ ਮੁਖ ਊਜਲ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*
"Chant and meditate: "Guru, Guru", O my friend. Your face shall be radiant in the Court of the Lord. ||1||Pause||" (Gaurree, Ang 190, SGGS)
*ਵੇਮੁਹਤਾਜਾ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਕਹਹੁ ਗੁਰ ਵਾਹੁ ॥4॥21॥*
"The Lord is absolutely independent, and totally care-free; O servant Nanak, chant "Gur Vaahu" (Wondrous Guru). ||4||21||" (Aasa, Ang 376, SGGS)

 For a deeper understanding of the word "Vaheguru", we can look at its four syllables individually. These four syllables (in Gurmukhi) are "Vaavaa", "Haahaa", "Gaggaa", and "Raaraa". Guru Granth Sahib Ji reveals to us on ang (respected word for page) that these four syllables represent the Names of the One Creator Supreme Being. For example, Vaavaa represents 'Vaasudev', Haahaa represents 'Hari', Gaggaa represents 'Gobind', and Raaraa represents 'Raam'. All these are different names of the same One Timeless Reality, which have been repeatedly used throughout the Gurbani; which suggests that this Mantar is not only condensed into a short and sweet form, but also very powerful! 
*ਵਵੈ ਵਾਰੀ ਆਈਆ ਮੂੜੇ ਵਾਸੁਦੇਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਵੀਸਰਿਆ ॥* 
 "Vavai (Vaavaa): Your turn has come, you fool, but you have forgotten Vasudev (God). This opportunity will not come again, you fool; you will fall under the power of death's messenger." (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS) 
*ਹਾਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਕਥਾ ਬੂਝੁ ਤੂੰ ਮੂੜੇ, ਤਾ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਪੜਹਿ, ਤੇਤਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਗੈ, ਵਿਣੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥16॥*
"Hahaa: Understand the Sermon of Har (God), you fool; only then you will attain eternal peace. The more the Manmukhs (self-willed people) read, the more pain they suffer. Without the True Guru, liberation is not obtained." (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS). 

*ਗਗੈ ਗੋਬਿਦੁ ਚਿਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਮੂੜੇ, ਗਲੀ ਕਿਨੈ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਵਸਾਇ ਮੂੜੇ, ਪਿਛਲੇ ਗੁਨਹ ਸਭ ਬਖਸਿ ਲਇਆ ॥15॥*
"Gaggaa: Keep Gobind (God) in your mind, you fool; by mere words, no one has ever attained Him. Enshrine the Guru's feet (i.e. Gurbaani) within your heart, you fool, and all your past sins will be forgiven." (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS) 
*ਰਾਰੈ ਰਾਮੁ ਚਿਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਮੂੜੇ, ਹਿਰਦੈ ਜਿਨ੍* ਕੈ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜਿਨ੍*ੀ ਰਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਤਾ, ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਰਾਮੁ ਤਿਨ੍*ੀ ਬੂਝਿ ਲਹਿਆ ॥17॥*
 "Raaraa: Centre your consciousness on Raam (God), you fool; abide with those whose hearts are filled with Him. By Guru's Grace, those who recognise Him, understand the Absolute Being." (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS). 

 Therefore joining the word letters and syllables, which form to make the word "Vaheguru" represents four Names attributed to the One Creator Supreme Being into one word, which means "Wondrous Guru" or "Wondrous Dispeller of Darkness".  Bhai Gurdaas Ji says in his poetry:

 *ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਲੈ ਪਿਰਮ ਪਿਆਲਾ ਚੁਪ ਚਲੋਲਾ॥ *
"The Guru's word he receives is "Vaheguru", the wondrous Lord, and remains silently immersed in delight." 
(Vaar 4, Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Contemporary of Guru Arjan Dev Ji)

 Bhai Gurdaas Ji 're-emphasises' Guru Nanak Sahib Ji's Mantar, which he blessed the Sikhs with. The Mantar, which is recorded in Gurbani and also bestowed upon Sikhs by the Panj Piaare:

 *ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪ ਹਉਮੈਂ ਖੋਈ ॥ ਆਪ ਗਵਾਏ ਆਪ ਹੈ ਗੁਣ ਗੁਣੀ ਪਰੋਈ ॥13॥*
"The Gurmantar is "Vaheguru", through reciting which erases egotism. Losing egotism and merging into the qualities of the supreme Lord, he himself becomes full of qualities." 
(Vaar 13, Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Contemporary of Guru Arjan Dev Ji)

 Knowing the meaning of the Mantar is very helpful when one is concentrating on it. Then the person will know when they reach the goal, which the Mantar is supposed to produce within them. The word 'Vaheguru' (Wondrous Lord) implies that the Mantar is essentially meant for praising the One Creator Supreme Being through chanting, Keertan, or Naam Simran with each and every swaas (life breaths) as taught by the Guru-roop Panj Piaare.

 *ਹਮਰੇ ਜਗਜੀਵਨ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਊਤਮੁ ਰਿਦ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਭਾਇਓ ਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਤੁ ਦੀਓ ਹਰਿ ਕਾਨ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*
"The Lord, the Life of the World, is my Breath of Life. The Lofty and Exalted Lord became pleasing to my heart and my inner being, when the Guru breathed the Mantra of the Lord into my ears. ||1||Pause||" (Prabhaatee, Ang 1335, SGGS)
*ਬੀਜ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਗਾਉ ॥ ਆਗੈ ਮਿਲੀ ਨਿਥਾਵੇ ਥਾਉ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰੇ ਕੀ ਚਰਣੀ ਲਾਗੁ ॥ ਜਨਮ ਜਨਮ ਕਾ ਸੋਇਆ ਜਾਗੁ ॥1॥*
"Sing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, and the Beej Mantra, the Seed Mantra. Even the homeless find a home in the world hereafter. Fall at the feet of the Perfect Guru; you have slept for so many incarnations. Wake up! ||1||" (Raamkalee, Ang 891, SGGS)

 A spiritual Christian girl used to study with me at Sixth Form (grade). She said every time she sees a beautiful flower or tree she praises the God by saying "You are Wonderful! You are Amazing! Wonderful Lord". I smiled and said that is wonderful to hear. I explained that similarly Sikhs are instructed by our Guru to say 'Vaheguru'. Explaining what Vaheguru meant she smiled and realised the beauty of Word. 'Vaheguru' being the Gurmantar of the Sikhs, there is no doubt about this. *A Sikh day and night remains in the awe and wonder of the Dispeller of darkness, the Guru, and chants 'Vaa-He-Gu-Roo' with each breath realising the beauty of the Lord within and around them.  *

The Guru's instructions are reemphasised in the Rehatnaama of Bhai Desa Singh Ji, a contemporary of Guru Gobind Singh Ji:
*ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਿਤ ਬਚਨ ਉਚਾਰੇ ॥ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੋ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਧਾਰੈ ॥
 "He/she repeats the True Name of 'Vaheguru' daily. He/she enshrines Vaheguru in his heart." (Rehatnaama Bhai Desa Singh)

* Manvir Singh Khalsa can be reached at manvir_singh_khalsa@yahoo.co.uk


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## SSMDCX (Mar 3, 2007)

Is This Your Own Wisdom Or Stolen Wisdom - Sant Baba Attar Singh Ji Said - Don't Steal Other's Writings


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 5, 2007)

SSMDCX said:


> Is This Your Own Wisdom Or Stolen Wisdom - Sant Baba Attar Singh Ji Said - Don't Steal Other's Writings



Dear SSMDCX or I should say Surinder "Singh" Multani of the Narinder Grewal Living Guru Cult,

Personally, from your *rather Childish remark,* Baba Attar Singh ji probably meant we all should not steal as in for e.g. stealing homework, copying in exams etc. 

I agree with what my much younger Veerji Manvir Singh Khalsa has written in his article. 

Not only this Chardikala Gursikh is an example and insipiration to the Sikh youths(_and older humanbeing like myself_) of today but is also full of humility. You know what he said when I had previously asked him whether he minds me using his articles on forums: - "it all belongs to Waheguroo...   ..nothing is his.....!". He has also said to basically feel free to use any of material - only way to spread the truth!.

Surinder "Singh" Multani stop using Gurbani to spread your anti-gurmat nonsense. I have put quotes in the word "Singh" as your living Guru has himself admitted that he is not a Sikh.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## SSMDCX (Feb 12, 2008)

Is Becoming Angry And Slandering Permitted In Gurmat?


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Surinder Multani of the Fake guru Narinder Grewal "Cult", my response was from "05-03-2007, 02:54 PM".!!!!!!


----------



## SSMDCX (Feb 12, 2008)

The Biggest And Most Dangerous Cult Is The Human Mind - Operating Under The Influence Of Panj Doots- Kaam, Krodh, Lobh, Moh, Ahankaar And Asa Trishna Mansha.


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats true. 

By the way why do you follow the fake guru Narinder Grewal?


----------



## SSMDCX (Feb 12, 2008)

You Are Badly Mistaken Beti Kaur Jee, Only Sat Is The Guru, So Is Gurbani- Is Sat And Sat Is The Guru, Nothing Else Is Guru. God Bless You With Eternal Truth - Divine Wisdom To Understand That Slandering Nobody Is The Gurmat And Nothing Less Than That. Param Hyot Puran Parkash Is The Guru - Naam Is The Guru, Gurbani Is The Guru - Sat Is The Guru.

Dassan Dass


----------



## SSMDCX (Feb 12, 2008)

We Have Told You Before And Will Continue To Tell You Forever - Everything Else Is Perishable - So It Is Fake, Only Sat Is Eternal - Only Param Jyot Puran Parkash - Atam Rus - Puran Braham Gyan Is Not Perishable - Nirgun Saroop Is Not Perishable - So That Is Why Everything Else Is Fake - God Bless You Beti Kaur Ji To Grow Over This State Of Mind You Are In And Rise To The Eternal Truth And Realize What You Are Trying To Do Is True Or Untrue.

Dassan Dass


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 12, 2008)

SSMDCX Ji, it is funny, you yourself is all full of the filth of hunkaar and telling 'Beti Kaur Ji' to grow. In my experience on SPN, she is continously growing with Guru Ji's Blessings.





"Can Wisdom be stolen?"

Sangat must disscuss this one

My take on it- Only a fake Baba's wisdom can be stolen. You know why- because he thinks so.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cicero:
The function of wisdom is to discriminate between good and evil.​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 12, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> "Can Wisdom be stolen?"
> 
> Sangat must disscuss this one
> 
> My take on it- Only a fake Baba's wisdom can be stolen. You know why- because he thinks so.


 

'Power to possess' is the downfall of humankind because it leads to the false belief that there is power in possession .

The True Guru has the ability to give away something to one who does not have the ability to acquire what he has.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2008)

SPIRITUAL IGNORANCE

*
or*


ਮਤਿ ਸੁਮਤਿ ਤੇਰੈ ਵਸਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਹਮ ਜੰਤ ਤੂ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਜੰਤੈਨੀ ॥ 
 math sumath thaerai vas suaamee ham janth thoo purakh janthainee ||
 Wisdom, balanced wisdom is in Your power, O Lord and Master; I am the instrument, and You are the player, O Primal Lord.


 ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਰਤੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਬੁਲੈਨੀ ॥੪॥੫॥ 
jan naanak kae prabh karathae suaamee jio bhaavai thivai bulainee ||4||5||
 O God, O Creator, Lord and Master of servant Nanak, as You wish, so do I speak. ||4||5||
Guru Ram Das
Ang 800


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 13, 2008)

SSMDCX said:


> Is This Your Own Wisdom Or Stolen Wisdom - Sant Baba Attar Singh Ji Said - Don't Steal Other's Writings



How could you say that kaur-1 has stolen other's writing.stealing means taking other's thing in possession and putting your trademark on it.She has honestly told SPN sangat about who is the author.

Don't just unneccessarry blame the kaur-1


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 14, 2008)

SCMDX this is a warning. Gurbani cannot be stolen. Giving the authorship of another's writing is not thievery. 

Also important -- Stating or implying that another forum member is a thief or a slanderer -- without good justification -- is not acceptable in this thread or in the forum at large.  The others have done a good job of explaining why you are wrong. 



Sardara123 said:


> 'Power to possess' is the downfall of humankind because it leads to the false belief that there is power in possession .
> 
> The True Guru has the ability to give away something to one who does not have the ability to acquire what he has.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Over-sweet tone to attract the ants to the sugar is likened to cutting the scattered flowers from the garden and arranging them in a vase. The idea is to attract people towards it but the intention is always a different one.


----------

